# Radioamatierisms >  Baltic Sea PMR 446 Mhz International TEST

## Ralfwind

*INTERNATIONAL  BALTIC SEA PMR 446 TEST nr 6 (2007)* 
CHANNEL : 7.00
TIME: 26.09.2007  Clock: 7.00 - 7.30 in the morning test time 

I have voyage from Stockholm to Riga.
I am in the middle of the sea on the Tallink ship.

PARTICIPATORS:Latvians and Estonians ( In Latvia  and in Estonia)



All have possibilty to speak with me and test  Your radio again!

Provisional data:
This time I hope to use the my best radio Cobra 525 with  5 dB PT435 1/2 antenna ( more information about this antenna here: 
My modified radio: 

Lets see how many radio contacts can get Latvia and Estonia this time!
I hope it`s possible to get radio contact when You climb to the top of some mountain, when you are near the cost.
I speak english, swedish and estonian.
I hope to get radio contact with Latvia and Estonia
(I will try to record these radiocontacts with camera and will make videostreaming for the web in the future)


Website in Estonia http://cbfoorum.pri.ee/viewtopic.php?p=6842#6842
Website in Finland http://www.skannerilehti.net/cgi-bin/cg ... 1177486416


RALF

----------


## Jumpsele

Ok I will try from Riga on Channel 7.00
I try to find very high position

----------


## Nelietis

Where can i buy this kind antena???? how much it costs?

----------


## Ralfwind

Hi!
You can buy this antenna  " PT435 1/2 antenn UHF FME" from Estonian Website " TEHNOTURG" in Tallinn 
http://www.tehnoturg.ee/?id=m_k
Call to them or e-mail Tel.+372 651 80 40,  E-mail info@tehnoturg.ee 
Tehnoturg can send it to you via regular post service

I hope that you can participate.

I hope to get radiocontact with You!

P.S. All COBRA products are very good !

With Best !

RALF on the boat (channel 7.00)

----------


## Ralfwind

The best results with extra antenna:
When You want better results just modificate your radio (Cobra 525 )




BNC radio adapter after that BNC-FME and antenna

... or You can try this 
http://perearstikeskus.ee/fotod/pmr/pmr_antenn.pdf

----------


## Ralfwind

> *INTERNATIONAL  BALTIC SEA PMR 446 TEST nr 6 (2007)* 
> CHANNEL : 7.00
> TIME: 26.09.2007  Clock: 7.00 - 7.30 in the morning test time 
> 
> I have voyage from Stockholm to Riga.
> I am in the middle of the sea on the Tallink ship.
> 
> PARTICIPATORS:Latvians and Estonians ( In Latvia  and in Estonia)
> 
> ...


 Here You can read about older PMR 446 Mhz tests between Estonia and Finland
http://www.radio-tele.com/pmr/dx/photos.htm
I hope the Latvia can get many radiocontacts with me  ::  
(Estonians  from Ruhnu island island try to recive weak signals form Latvia  )

RALF on the boat (channel 7.00)

----------


## Ralfwind

Results:
Radiocontact with Mouser (Ruhnu Island, Estonia)
# Timel 7.45 :
Long 12,1839 E (23 11` 2`` E)
Lat 57,4627 N ( 57 27` 36`` N)
QTH Locator : KO17OL

# Time 7.00 :
QTH locator: KO17KP 

http://f6fvy.free.fr/qthLocator/fullScreen.php

No radiocontact with Latvia this time
Points: ESTONIA 1: LATVIA 0

----------


## Ralfwind

video of the Baltic sea test no 6: 
http://perearstikeskus.ee/fotod/pmr.wmv

----------


## Dzindzis

Communication towers for ham radio and wireless!
http://www.sharps.lv/index.php?sadala=102

----------

